# Hackers...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Is anyone following the Sony Pictures Entertainment hack? I think the real WW3 is going to be fought in cyberspace. The right hacker could take down the whole grid...banks...electric...transportation...water...ect. Can you imagine if a place like NYC went dark? Scary.
Advertisement


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That could be why we don't answer the call to battle.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The US has toyed with Irans nuclear program for years through computers.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The US has toyed with Irans nuclear program for years through computers.


it was never officially stated who did it *probably us or Israel* but somebody wrecked a bunch of centrifuges in Iran. They discreetly changed the rpms through plc manipulation until the machines shook themselves apart, all the while the control panels displayed "normal" readouts.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The Chinese have an army of hackers working on ways to take down their adversaries. There are a lot of vulnerable targets that could destroy any 1st world nations way of life.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you put it on line some else will have it. The only question is how hard they have to work to get it. There is NO security in computers. And just like what happen to the Post office 800,000 workers personal data can be taken in minutes.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Some say it has already happened but I wonder how long it be before hackers with a handheld device sitting in the plane
will hack into the FMC / Flight Management Computer / EEC Engine Electronic Control and autopilot systems? I know they blamed it on ice
in the fuel on the British 777 that crash landed short of the runway at Heathrow airport but I didn't buy that one. Boeing 777's have been around since the mid 90's
and this just happen to surface 20+ years later? The British 777 had BOTH engines loose power about 30 seconds before landing. I think someone sent a signal to the engine FEDEC/EEC's
that shut off the fuel flow! My 2 cents on it!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> Is anyone following the Sony Pictures Entertainment hack? I think the real WW3 is going to be fought in cyberspace. The right hacker could take down the whole grid...banks...electric...transportation...water...ect. Can you imagine if a place like NYC went dark? Scary.
> Advertisement


Let's hope so. I have done quite a bit of work over the years with the U.S. military, specifically related to cyber warfare. The Army guys I worked with have been the best programmers I have ever seen anywhere. These are usually young guys with little or no formal training outside the Army and their skills FAR exceed even the best corporate hacks I have worked with. If the U.S. ever decides to get into a serious cyber war with another country, I am fully confident that our troops are up to the task and will make short order of our enemies.

Corporate America will get hurt badly because most companies are complete morons when it comes to security. To do security right is a very expensive proposition so most companies try to do it on the cheap or try to bolt security onto an application after the application has been built. But the same is true of our adversary's companies too.

But if China or Russia really wants to go down that path, I say "Let's go boys! Bring your A game."


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Mish said:


> Is anyone following the Sony Pictures Entertainment hack? I think the real WW3 is going to be fought in cyberspace. The right hacker could take down the whole grid...banks...electric...transportation...water...ect. Can you imagine if a place like NYC went dark? Scary.
> Advertisement


NYC dark? Wouldn't be the first time. Needless to say, it leads to a baby boom 9 months later . The threat to utilities is real (see Die Hard 3), at least as far as power and gas goes. Water systems outside major cities are not very vulnerable. As the size of town goes down, the water systems get safer. Anybody outside a town is likely using their own well and there is next to no way to affect them. Of all of that, electricity worries me most.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Let's hope so. I have done quite a bit of work over the years with the U.S. military, specifically related to cyber warfare. The Army guys I worked with have been the best programmers I have ever seen anywhere. These are usually young guys with little or no formal training outside the Army and their skills FAR exceed even the best corporate hacks I have worked with. If the U.S. ever decides to get into a serious cyber war with another country, I am fully confident that our troops are up to the task and will make short order of our enemies.
> 
> Corporate America will get hurt badly because most companies are complete morons when it comes to security. To do security right is a very expensive proposition so most companies try to do it on the cheap or try to bolt security onto an application after the application has been built. But the same is true of our adversary's companies too.
> 
> But if China or Russia really wants to go down that path, I say "Let's go boys! Bring your A game."


I was hoping you would weigh in on this. I obviously have no way to confirm this but I believe that the US is constantly under cyber attack from foreign nations. Stealing secret tech, etc. I am glad to hear the caliber of our programmers is excellent. If a serious war breaks out we will need them.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Wall street going down can't be that bad can it? Maybe social security. Or the EBT system?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

yup, the Guardians of peace hackers are NK's hackers working for the military! the real shit will soon follow!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

they got passports pics and info as well as salaries of actor and actresess, just think of the info they can get from anyone else...if they don't have it already!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

ROFLMAO!

I'd _love_ to see the Chinese trying to get rich off my bank account! That's just _too_ funny!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> it was never officially stated who did it *probably us or Israel* but somebody wrecked a bunch of centrifuges in Iran. They discreetly changed the rpms through plc manipulation until the machines shook themselves apart, all the while the control panels displayed "normal" readouts.


Well the most successful hack the US achieved against Iran was undone when the President came out and took credit for it publicly. The US caused there systems to malfunction which could have left them to believe it was faulty and they would have to replace it all. But when Obama told the world what his hackers did, they just had to reload the original software of the machines not damaged and reboot it all.

Millions of dollars of developing a great capability down the drain and an entire mode of attack nullified because he wanted political credit.

A complete undermining of US efforts and he was rewarded for it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well the most successful hack the US achieved against Iran was undone when the President came out and took credit for it publicly. The US caused there systems to malfunction which could have left them to believe it was faulty and they would have to replace it all. But when Obama told the world what his hackers did, they just had to reload the original software of the machines not damaged and reboot it all.
> 
> Millions of dollars of developing a great capability down the drain and an entire mode of attack nullified because he wanted political credit.
> 
> A complete undermining of US efforts and he was rewarded for it.


I wasn't aware that we took credit for that... and I agree with you 110%


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I wasn't aware that we took credit for that... and I agree with you 110%


Although he didn't openly do it personally, his political machine leaked details to be published in a book.

Obama ordered Stuxnet cyber attack on Iran against nuclear program, claims book , AniNews.in

Of course no one was ever punished for leaking highly classified information damaging to our nations capabilities.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Although he didn't openly do it personally, his political machine leaked details to be published in a book.
> 
> Obama ordered Stuxnet cyber attack on Iran against nuclear program, claims book , AniNews.in
> 
> Of course no one was ever punished for leaking highly classified information damaging to our nations capabilities.


And of course you have proof of this? Besides claims in a book?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> And of course you have proof of this? Besides claims in a book?


It's not claims.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> And of course you have proof of this? Besides claims in a book?


Peartree...It's what I think. I am not the law so I have no requirement to prove my opinions or to prove that every word I say is true. It is my opinion based on what I have read...and based off what I do for a living. In order to prove this I would have to know something about this field myself. If I knew something about this field then I would be in fact giving classified information out if I gave any facts about the program in question. Since I am only speaking about what is publicly available and expressing my opinion about it I believe I am not adding to further divulge any information.

By all means peartree....feel free to believe me wrong and call me names.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

And of course he can out an entire covert unit while taking personal credit for killing usama bin laden and put them and their family in harms way, but they frown on a member of that unit coming out and taking the credit away from Obama. Neither action I particularly care for.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Peartree...It's what I think. I am not the law so I have no requirement to prove my opinions or to prove that every word I say is true. It is my opinion based on what I have read...and based off what I do for a living. In order to prove this I would have to know something about this field myself. If I knew something about this field then I would be in fact giving classified information out if I gave any facts about the program in question. Since I am only speaking about what is publicly available and expressing my opinion about it I believe I am not adding to further divulge any information.
> 
> By all means peartree....feel free to believe me wrong and call me names.


The fact that this information is public at all is troublesome. If a dumbass like me knew about this a year ago, imagine the preps our enemies have made to defend against this kind of thing.

And to do it for political gain is worthy of a treason charge and a public execution.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> it was never officially stated who did it *probably us or Israel* but somebody wrecked a bunch of centrifuges in Iran. They discreetly changed the rpms through plc manipulation until the machines shook themselves apart, all the while the control panels displayed "normal" readouts.


It was us... it was called Stuxnet and actually had to be delivered inside the nuclear facility via USB stick because Iran has an air gap (which means the facility isn't connected to the internet).


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Mish said:


> Is anyone following the Sony Pictures Entertainment hack? I think the real WW3 is going to be fought in cyberspace. The right hacker could take down the whole grid...banks...electric...transportation...water...ect. Can you imagine if a place like NYC went dark? Scary.
> Advertisement


I've already been through two NYC blackouts. NY will immediately start emptying in the event of a blackout as first the commuters all head for home. Those who live there would then dribble out over time. Many of the tallest buildings have generator backup so if you have supplies you could just shut the doors and wait longer than you might expect. Water systems are mostly gravity fed 19th century systems.

It would be a PITA, but the place could be emptied. The bigger issue is where to put all the folks who don't have a place to go.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Peartree...It's what I think. I am not the law so I have no requirement to prove my opinions or to prove that every word I say is true. It is my opinion based on what I have read...and based off what I do for a living. In order to prove this I would have to know something about this field myself. If I knew something about this field then I would be in fact giving classified information out if I gave any facts about the program in question. Since I am only speaking about what is publicly available and expressing my opinion about it I believe I am not adding to further divulge any information.
> 
> By all means peartree....feel free to believe me wrong and call me names.


Tsk. Did I call anyone names? I do my very best not to. I try to keep anything I say about others to quoted material and facts. That way I don't post opinions unless I mark them as such. I except Mish's party threads


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The Sony hack is said to be something with north Korea. Or they said it was good because Sony was supposed to put out a movie about north Korea.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I completely forgot to look a the link mish put up yesterday. I just read it. The way it is worded seems like English as a second language Asians wrote it. Maybe it was the NKs after all, they denied it but you can't trust them. It could also be a group like anonymous. I posted the email below. 







Read the “Guardians of Peace” email in full:

I am the head of GOP who made you worry.

Removing Sony Pictures on earth is a very tiny work for our group which is a worldwide organization. And what we have done so far is only a small part of our further plan. It’s your false if you think this crisis will be over after some time. All hope will leave you and Sony Pictures will collapse. This situation is only due to Sony Pictures. Sony Pictures is responsible for whatever the result is. Sony Pictures clings to what is good to nobody from the beginning. It’s silly to expect in Sony Pictures to take off us. Sony Pictures makes only useless efforts. One beside you can be our member.

Many things beyond imagination will happen at many places of the world. Our agents find themselves act in necessary places. Please sign your name to object the false of the company at the email address below if you don’t want to suffer damage. If you don’t, not only you but your family will be in danger.

Nobody can prevent us, but the only way is to follow our demand. If you want to prevent us, make your company behave wisely.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex...
I'm glad you posted that. I don't know how many people actually read the whole article. That right there is what scared me about this hack. It has the "This is only the beginning" feel to it. Who knows if these guys are actually a national threat or not...but it made me think about it.

Someone earlier said that they are fully confident with our cyber warfare capabilities. That actually scared me. I believe we should always think that someone is one step ahead of us. You work much harder if you think you are behind. Confidence is a great thing but it can also be a deterrent for progress.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

An update on this if you're interested. People need to pay attention. This might have only been Sony but what's next?!!

"Forensics experts hired by Sony Corp to investigate the massive cyber attack at its Hollywood studio said the breach was unprecedented, well-planned and carried out by an "organized group," according to an email obtained by Reuters on Saturday."

"The scope of this attack differs from any we have responded to in the past, as its purpose was to both destroy property and release confidential information to the public."

"People close to the investigation have told Reuters that North Korea is a principal suspect, yet a North Korean diplomat has denied that his nation is involved."
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/sony-inve...ck-unparalleled-crime-001541082--finance.html

"There are many things Sony could have done to prepare and defend against this attack."


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

What needs to happend is that companies need to hire external IT professionals to do External and Internal penetration testing. This would stop a lot of it. Hell they have a linux OS that anyone can download called "Kali". The whole thing allows anyone to start hacking. Any company that thinks there data is safe, is wrong.


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm actually quiet nervous...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

What a mess! lol Poor bastards!!

Sony?s hacked e-mails expose spats, director calling Angelina Jolie a ?brat? - The Washington Post


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

Did you see some of the details? The fools had a folder named "passwords" and guess what was in it? Passwords!

That's like leaving your house key under the welcome mat.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

RoyLanchester said:


> Did you see some of the details? The fools had a folder named "passwords" and guess what was in it? Passwords!
> 
> That's like leaving your house key under the welcome mat.


Somehow I missed that detail in my readings! That is hilarious! lol 
I did read that all of this could of been prevented if they would of had the right security systems in place. But...note to self...rename password folder!! lol


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

Mish said:


> Somehow I missed that detail in my readings! That is hilarious! lol
> I did read that all of this could of been prevented if they would of had the right security systems in place. But...note to self...rename password folder!! lol


I've learned that the bigger a company is, the more holes there are.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> Let's hope so. I have done quite a bit of work over the years with the U.S. military, specifically related to cyber warfare. The Army guys I worked with have been the best programmers I have ever seen anywhere. These are usually young guys with little or no formal training outside the Army and their skills FAR exceed even the best corporate hacks I have worked with. If the U.S. ever decides to get into a serious cyber war with another country, I am fully confident that our troops are up to the task and will make short order of our enemies.
> 
> Corporate America will get hurt badly because most companies are complete morons when it comes to security. To do security right is a very expensive proposition so most companies try to do it on the cheap or try to bolt security onto an application after the application has been built. But the same is true of our adversary's companies too.
> 
> But if China or Russia really wants to go down that path, I say "Let's go boys! Bring your A game."


And lest we forget......Our Ground based nuclear missle systems still have old technoligy ( Floppy disks, hard wire. ) Because it can't be hacked. Our enemies would do well to remember that.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Could the hackers be making an example of Sony in order to extort their next target?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Could the hackers be making an example of Sony in order to extort their next target?


This was a sure way to get them a shit ton of media coverage. It could be them just playing with us.

All I know is...I really want to see that movie now! lol


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> This was a sure way to get them a shit ton of media coverage. It could be them just playing with us.
> 
> All I know is...I really want to see that movie now! lol


Yeah that's what I was getting at. Soon everyone will know who this group is. Why bother with stealing account info when all you have to do is send a message to your victim saying "remember what we did to sony? You are next unless you pay us xyz"


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Yeah that's what I was getting at. Soon everyone will know who this group is. Why bother with stealing account info when all you have to do is send a message to your victim saying "remember what we did to sony? You are next unless you pay us xyz"


Our computer at work got hacked like that. Locked us out and told us we had to pay $$$ to get everything back. We had a week to do it or we would lose everything. We didn't give them money so we had to start over from scratch. It's still scary because they have all our employees SSS# and personal info. from payroll. OUCH!!!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Hackers are now threatening a 9-11 style attack at theaters.
I always take my granddaughter to the new Hobbit movie when it comes out.

If I hear anyone scream "Aloha snack bar" (insert sarcasm), I will introduce them to God.

Can anyone suggest a holster for an AR-15? :-D


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> NYC dark? Wouldn't be the first time. Needless to say, it leads to a baby boom 9 months later . The threat to utilities is real (see Die Hard 3), at least as far as power and gas goes. Water systems outside major cities are not very vulnerable. As the size of town goes down, the water systems get safer. Anybody outside a town is likely using their own well and there is next to no way to affect them. Of all of that, electricity worries me most.


Dude, you used Die Hard as your reference. You have no idea how AWESOME that is. I'm not making fun, that is awesome!

I'm not super tech savvy but this was kind of interesting/entertaining.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Hackers are now threatening a 9-11 style attack at theaters.
> I always take my granddaughter to the new Hobbit movie when it comes out.
> 
> If I hear anyone scream "Aloha snack bar" (insert sarcasm), I will introduce them to God.
> ...


I wanted to post about this!!! I'm glad you brought it up! I'm probably going to start a new thread. =)


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> I wanted to post about this!!! I'm glad you brought it up! I'm probably going to start a new thread. =)


A new thread for the ar-15 holster? 
Just kidding.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> A new thread for the ar-15 holster?
> Just kidding.


Hehe
I'll leave that thread up to you. =)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

North Korea is one of the few crazy enough to threaten 9/11

Starts chanting three point sling! Three point sling! Everybody!?!?


----------

